

Ask HN: Yet another music website? What do you think of it? - nico_weezic

Hi,<p>Weezic is the website we are currently working on.
And it is not meant to be "yet another music website".<p>Weezic is the online resource for musicians who play classical music. And we believe weezic.com is going to change the way people practice, learn, and play classical music.<p>That's what we are trying to build.
For the moment, what we have is just a start: a fresh beta release that needs to be criticized.<p>Whether you are a musician, a designer, a developer, an entrepreneur, no matter the point of view from which you review it, and the more diversified, the better.<p>Have a look at it on http://weezic.com... 
... and please tell us what you think of it!<p>Thanks a lot in advance for your comments on 
- the idea
- the app itself
- the content<p>The Weezic Team
Weezic, We. Play. Music
======
keiferski
Clickable: <http://www.weezic.com>

1\. What's with the name? It reminds me of two things: Weezer, the band, and
Weezy, as in the rapper Lil Wayne. Neither of which have anything to do with
classical music. But I'm no musician, so I might be missing a reference.

2\. I'm no designer, but I think you have slightly too many colors on the home
page. Try to limit it to no more than 5, total (including the background,
borders, etc.)

Other design issues: the "become a weezician" shouldn't be in all caps, as the
"Learn more..." isn't. On the same button, I'd reverse the colors; blue seems
to indicate "You are here," but you're using it as a link.

3\. I like the idea, but again, I'm not a musician, so my opinion means
nothing. That said, the intro lines definitely need to be re-written.

 _Are you looking for a classical work to play? For each work, enjoy instantly
all the quality resources you need._

I'm not quite sure how to reword it, perhaps something like... "Classical
sheetmusic at your fingertips."

It is a lot more polished than most beta-type sites though, so good work!

~~~
nico_weezic
Hi, Thank you very much for your feedback. 1\. Your are right, Weezic doesn't
mean anything specific to classical music. But we have really good feedback on
this name for the moment and we are planning on keeping it. The name is simply
based on We Play Music shortened and written in a way everybody could read it
the same way, spell it easily and remember it. Thanks for the reference to
Weezer and Weezy. Nobody had mentionned it before but it could possibly become
an issue for us, at least in certain regions/countries. 2\. Thanks also for
the design advice, this is a tricky part but we will try to look at simpler
ways of showing things. 3\. And for the intro line, I agree we could/should do
better. "Classical sheetmusic at your fingertips" sounds good start but we
will have to include more (mp3 accompaniments, interpretations, etc)

------
rapakif
Nice name playing both on music and "we", I guess more social functionalities
to come. Value proposition sounds pretty fair as one can get music sheets and
play along tracks. Content volume should be key to gain visibility and
traffic. Well polished beta for a beta! Cheers.

~~~
nico_weezic
Hi,

Thank you for the feedback.

About the name: the "we" is key, exactly. That's what differentiates us from a
simple content site with free sheet music. We are definitely planning on going
much further in terms of functionalities.

About the content volume: we want to build our first user base on our content,
because this is how people will get to know about the site: musicians are
looking for data (sheet music, mp3s, other interpretations) around a musical
work they play, they find this data on Weezic. But in the end, what we really
want to show to musicians who come to Weeizc, is that it is possible to go
much further than just sheet music, or even play-along mp3s.

I hope this ambition of bringing a new dimension to classical music practice
is clearly visible. Because that is what we would like visitors to understand.

